# Super pet my first home multi-level vs. CN?



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had this cage since February, for my 4 girls. I clean it every week and they are somewhat litter trained. Actually the better word would be selectively litter trained lol. They use the litter box but they also use the crevices to do their business a lot too, and I can't get it clean no matter how hard I scrub. It's like thickly stuck in the first floor crevice, really bad and like I said, no matter how hard I scrub to try and get it out, it just won't happen. This also causes it to sometimes stick to the back sides of the floors as well, which I can't get clean either. :S 
So I'm thinking about asking for a single unit CN for Christmas because while I love this cage and they do too, it's just way too hard to keep clean and the stuff that is stuck causes it to smell even after I JUST cleaned it. Would that be a good idea though, to invest in the CN when I already have such a fun and large cage for them? I have an easy to clean cage for my two boys, but they no longer sell it anywhere so I can't get another one and it's like 3/4th the size of the girls cage so I wouldn't want to downsize their home anyway. I just kind of feel like they wouldn't be as happy with the CN because I could only get a single unit(at least for now) and their current cage has the slide and tunnel and ladder, along with a deep pan so they can use bedding instead of fleece & they love it. I feel like if I got the CN it'd be for my own convenience more than for them because like I said I don't think they'd be as happy with it.. so I'm just looking for some opinions, please and thank you.


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

I think they would be happy either way. They might be weirded out at first with a new cage, but as long as you put lots of fun and interesting stuff in their cage and change it up, they will grow to love it. From everything I've heard, the CN is an excellent cage and definitely worth investing in if you have the money. I have the multi-level cage you're talking about and have so far not had any trouble keeping it clean, but I would love to have a CN because it looks more stable. The big doors would also make it a lot easier to clean and get to all parts of the cage.

I don't think there's anything wrong for making a decision based on what is most convenient for you. If a CN is easier to clean, I'm sure your rats will enjoy a cleaner cage. In the end what's better for you is likely better for them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a superpet and I am planning to get a CN in the next few months. I cannot stand this thing for ONE MORE MINUTE. I can't ever get it cleaned properly, the top doors are miniscule, the ramp broke, the top doors stick, and the plastic just gets these LAYERS of pee that do NOT scrub off properly. The textures shelves catch pee and the grooves make smelly little pee/poo rivers. Ick!

I would suggest a CN, from what I have heard they're great cages. I am personally really wanting doors that open all the way out.


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> I have a superpet and I am planning to get a CN in the next few months. I cannot stand this thing for ONE MORE MINUTE. I can't ever get it cleaned properly, the top doors are miniscule, the ramp broke, the top doors stick, and the plastic just gets these LAYERS of pee that do NOT scrub off properly. The textures shelves catch pee and the grooves make smelly little pee/poo rivers. Ick!
> 
> I would suggest a CN, from what I have heard they're great cages. I am personally really wanting doors that open all the way out.


Everyone keeps complaining about how hard this cage is to clean. Do you use felt or are your shelves bare? Maybe It's easier to clean mine because I have liners...How many rats do you have in this cage?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have some sort of super pet made for ferrets, and it's pretty big. I have four rats in it.

Shelves are bare- I have boys who mark like no one's business and a doe who shreds. Ha. I have tried to clip newspaper onto the shelves to help cover them and they were ripped off in minutes.


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

Awe...I'm sorry that sounds terrible. Hope you get a cage you're happier with


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Eh, I will live with it for now. :3 But I wouldn't reccomend it unless you have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyone has different experiences with cages. I hate my Supetpets, and I ALSO hated mt CN LOL, because it REQUIRED liners since it has no base poo was constantly scattered all over the place, i had to vacuum 2-3 times a day, not even exaggerating.

The best experience I have had was with Martins cages, and Superpet cages that I modified with my own custom shelves.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmm, that is definitly something to consider. I was also considering getting a martin's cage- are they easy to clean, heavy, etc? (wanting to start shopping around now)


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have heard good things about the martin's and the CNs. From my experience with the CNs at school they are easy to clean IF done on a regular basis. If you let it go to long or your rats pee out of the side it gets in the cracks and such and yeah...NOT FUN. But we use ours at school for sugar gliders and they love it and it's so much easier to clean that the one they were in before. We are getting two CN units over the holidays and I'm SOOOO excited! But I've heard martin's are really sturdy and easy to clean too. It's really just preference and what you have room for truly. happy hunting!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Since I'm a new rattie mom, could someone refer me to a website for the Martin and CN cages? I don't know what they are and would like to see them if I'm considering a change out to house another one. Thank you!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

Some of them are not large enough, and you must have them powder coated or they will smell. I have heard good things about them though.

And a CN-

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Midwest-Pets-Critter-Nation-Single-Unit-with-Stand/14317989

CNs can be double or single unit, a single is large enough to hold quite a few rats (not sure how many though.)


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the websites~!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I just ordered a double at PetSupplies.com today - best price I found anywhere, even with shipping. Here's a link to the single unit: http://www.petsupplies.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-single-unit/650231/


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> Hmm, that is definitly something to consider. I was also considering getting a martin's cage- are they easy to clean, heavy, etc? (wanting to start shopping around now)


My Martin's R-685 is pretty light and easy to take off the tray when I clean. It hasn't been in use long enough for a major clean (the rats arrived only a week ago), but I am planning to do one tomorrow. The main cleaning problem I've had so far is the bottom tray, which this crowd manages to get really filthy, despite the fleece or other fabric I put down. They don't seem to like keeping the litter in the litter box, and they are resisting using the litter box for anything but grooming and food storage. I fondly imagine, however, that with better-behaved ratties, this cage would be very low-maintenance. On the other hand I can imagine that devil-children like mine would mess up _any_ cage in no time.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The WORST part of owning my CN, was having to take the entire thing apart every month, because no matter how good you clean it the urine cakes in the crevices. The thing reeked if not taken apart and soaked.
I also wash my martins every month, but it's MUCH easier to just put it in the shower stall and spray it down then it was to take apart an entire CN by myself lol. I ended up donating my Double Cn with powder coated bass pans to Mainely Rat rescue.
I still have my Double FN however.


----------

